# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  YAESU FT-2908 , FT-2900R และ FT-2800M แรงและทนทาน ราคาพิเศษ ปลีก-ส่ง

## Import

ร้านค้าหรือผู้ที่ต้องการรับไปขายต่อ มีราคาส่งให้ครับ ทั้งแบบมีทะเบียนและไม่มีทะเบียน 

*เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% มั่นใจได้ การันตีโดย Import ไม่เคยผ่านการใช้งานครับ* รุ่นนี้กำลังส่งตามสเป็กส์เดิมๆก็ 75W(วัดด้วยเครื่องมือที่ได้มาตรฐานเที่ยงตรง) แล้วครับไม่ต้องเอาไปปรับโมแต่งอะไรแล้ว ส่วนภาครับถือว่าดีกว่าเครื่องติดตั้งในรถยนต์หลายรุ่นทั่วๆไปอยู่พอสมควรเลยครับ(ความเห็นส่วนตัว) *ได้รับการปรับปรุงจากรุ่นก่อน*(FT-2800)ในหลายเรื่องยกตัวอย่างเช่น.. เรื่องกระบอกฟิวส์ร้อนและไหม้เวลาส่งกำลังส่งสูงนานๆ,เสียงเบาและบี้,เพิ่มฟังก์ชั่นใหม่เข้ามาที่ไม่มีใน FT-2800 ฯลฯ (ต่างจังหวัด มั่นใจได้ในการหีบห่อ)

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* เครื่องพร้อมอุปกรณ์จากโรงงาน   จะซื้อเครื่องทั้งทีต้องมั่นใจว่าเป็นของแท้ทั้งเครื่องและอุปกรณ์ 

*รูปแทน*


*รูปจริงที่ท่านจะได้รับ* ยกเว้นกล่องและคู่มือ เนื่องจากประหยัดราคา+พื้นที่ขณะนำเข้ามาครับ แต่อุปกรณ์เดิมๆอยู่ครบครับ แพคมาอย่างดี 
 

ถ้าซื้อแบบทะเบียนจะมีกล่องและคู่มือให้ครบชุดครับ





*FT-2900R ราคา :* 5,800 บาท 
*FT-2900R จดทะเบียนได้ ราคา :* 6,500 บาท  สนใจสินค้าโทรมาเลย

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 200 บาท (ต่างจังหวัด มั่นใจได้ในการหีบห่อ)

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจเครื่องรุ่นอื่นๆ(ของใหม่) ทั้งเครื่องติดตั้งประจำที่หรือเครื่องติดตั้งในรถยนต์และมือถือ รุ่นและยี่ห้ออื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ส่งคุณ พจน์ จังหวัดพิษณุโลก EMS = EH241164843TH  วันที่ 26/01/54 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย จังหวัดเชียงใหม่ EMS = EH241168536TH  วันที่ 02/02/54 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ เสรี จังหวัดพัทลุง EMS = EH241178860TH  วันที่ 22/02/54
ส่งคุณ กิตติ จังหวัดเพชรบุรี EMS = EF042690709TH  วันที่ 28/02/54
ส่งคุณ ฐิติพันธ์ จังหวัดสุรินทร์ EMS = EI164893555TH  วันที่ 04/04/54
ส่งคุณ สวรรค์ จังหวัดหนองคาย EMS = EI164904029TH  วันที่ 08/04/54
ส่งคุณ อดิสรณ์ จังหวัดสมุทรปราการ EMS = EI164924292TH วันที่ 27/04/54
ส่งคุณ สวรรค์ จังหวัดหนองคาย EMS = EI164975802TH  วันที่ 06/06/54 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ เศรษฐพรรณ จังหวัดสมุทรสงคราม EMS = EI164996135TH  วันที่ 07/06/54
ส่งคุณ อนุสรา จังหวัดหนองคาย EMS = EI164997860TH  วันที่ 10/06/54
ส่งคุณ จริยศักดิ์ (ย่านตาขาว) EMS = EH747128539TH  วันที่ 22/06/54
ส่งคุณ พงศ์ธร (บางละมุง) EMS = EI373624606TH  วันที่ 27/06/54
ส่งคุณ อนุสรา (หนองคาย) EMS = EI373624610TH  วันที่ 27/06/54
ส่งคุณ วิวิทย์ (พะเยา) EMS = EH747151515TH  วันที่ 05/07/54
ส่งคุณ ธนาชัย (บางพลี) EMS = EH747156968TH  วันที่ 07/07/54
ส่งร้าน รุ่งเจริญวัสดุภัณฑ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EH747184535TH  วันที่ 28/07/54
ส่งคุณ กฤตธน (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EI138012584TH  วันที่ 16/09/54
ส่งคุณ อดิสรณ์ (พังงา) EMS = EI015280620TH  วันที่ 23/09/54
ส่งคุณ ศานิต (สระบุรี) EMS = EI015279502TH  วันที่ 27/09/54 (FT-2900R + ลำโพง TS-750)
ส่งคุณ ธวัช (สงขลา) EMS = EI015291891TH  วันที่ 04/10/54
ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (พังโคน) EMS = EI015291905TH  วันที่ 04/10/54
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (ศรีสะเกษ) EMS = EI536310630TH  วันที่ 17/10/54
ส่งคุณ สันติ (ไชยปราการ) EMS = EI536311428TH  วันที่ 18/10/54
ส่งคุณ นรชัย (เชียงราย) EMS = EI536322774TH  วันที่ 26/10/54
ส่งคุณ วิรพันธ์ (กันทรวิชัย) EMS = EI536334242TH  วันที่ 04/11/54
ส่งคุณ ปรินทร์ (แม่ฮ่องสอน) EMS = EI536346427TH  วันที่ 14/11/54 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ น้ำเพชร (พระโขนง) EMS = EH244052642TH  วันที่ 21/11/54 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ สุชาติ (พะเยา) EMS = EI536355959TH  วันที่ 22/11/54
ส่งคุณ เกษมศักดิ์ (ยโสธร) EMS = EI137856235TH  วันที่ 29/11/54
ส่งคุณ สมพร (นครสวรรค์) EMS = EI742103985TH  วันที่ 02/12/54
ส่งคุณ สมพร (นครสวรรค์) EMS = EI138389659TH  วันที่ 06/12/54
ส่งคุณ สุพัฒน์ (ศรีเทพ) EMS = EI536231543TH  วันที่ 28/12/54
ส่งคุณ นพดล (คลองหลวง) EMS = EI536265958TH  วันที่ 16/01/55
ส่งคุณ ภานุ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EI536285949TH  วันที่ 26/01/55 
ส่งคุณ อภินันท์ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EI761292743TH  วันที่ 02/02/55 
ส่งคุณ ส.อ.อรรถสิทธิ์ (พะเยา) EMS = EI536298430TH  วันที่ 03/02/55 
ส่งคุณ พลากร (น้ำพองเก่า) EMS = EI881539112TH  วันที่ 07/02/55
ส่งคุณ สุรเชษฐ์ (แพร่) EMS = EI912660331TH  วันที่ 06/03/55
ส่งคุณ สุรศักดิ์ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EI742170999TH  วันที่ 08/03/55
ส่งคุณ พรพิพัฒน์ (ระยอง) EMS = EI742171005TH  วันที่ 08/03/55
ส่งคุณ เฉลียว (สอยดาว) EMS = EI881573533TH  วันที่ 21/03/55
ส่งคุณ วีระพล (บ้านส้อง) EMS = EI881453694TH  วันที่ 04/04/55
ส่งคุณ ชำนาญ (พระโขนง) EMS = EI881465397TH  วันที่ 23/04/55
ส่งคุณ มาโนช (หนองเบน) EMS = EI881467778TH  วันที่ 26/04/55
ส่งคุณ ฐิติภัทราพรรณ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EI960706753TH  วันที่ 04/05/55
ส่งคุณ ชัยศรี (อุดรธานี) EMS - EI961134495TH  วันที่ 23/05/55
ส่งร้าน เดอะเรสคิวช็อป (ปากช่อง) EMS = EI015376889TH  วันที่ 25/06/55
ส่งคุณ สวรรค์ (หนองคาย) EMS = EI015376892TH  วันที่ 25/06/55
ส่งคุณ ศิริชัย (เชียงใหม่) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040262441TH  วันที่ 26/06/55 (จำนวน 3 เครื่อง)
ส่งร้าน คลังสื่อสาร (ยโสธร) EMS = EJ069748288TH  วันที่ 02/07/55 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ประชา (แกลง) EMS = EI960776357TH  วันที่ 18/07/55
ส่งคุณ เอกรินทร์ (หนองคาย) EMS = EJ069784342TH  วันที่ 24/07/55
ส่งคุณ เชษฐพงษ์ (ร่อนทอง) EMS = EJ114246602TH  วันที่ 10/08/55
ส่งคุณ พงษธร (รอจ่าย หนองคาย) EMS = EJ193439259TH  วันที่ 14/08/55
ส่งคุณ รักชาติ (อ่างทอง) EMS = EJ193069292TH  วันที่ 29/08/55
ส่งคุณ อมร (ปะทิว) EMS = EJ193543755TH  วันที่ 31/08/55
ส่งคุณ จรัญ (ดงขุย) EMS = EJ400170615TH  วันที่ 12/09/55
ส่งคุณ สรวิศ (บ้านค่าย) EMS = EJ193566867TH  วันที่ 24/09/55
ส่งคุณ เสรี (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EJ481148535TH  วันที่ 27/09/55 (เครื่องพร้อมกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ คมสัน (บางปู) EMS = EJ960809608TH  วันที่ 28/09/55
ส่งคุณ สมชาย (ศรีราชา) EMS = EJ193752348TH วันที่ 03/10/55
ส่งคุณ วีระยุทธ (ระยอง) EMS = EJ400331025TH  วันที่ 17/10/55
ส่งคุณ กมล (บางพลี) EMS = EJ400331710TH  วันที่ 18/10/55
ส่งคุณ ยศธร (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EJ193766832TH  วันที่ 22/10/55
ส่งคุณ ด.ต.สุรชัย (ปากท่อ) EMS = EJ400350753TH  วันที่ 29/10/55
ส่งคุณ สุริยะ (จอหอ) EMS = EJ400352255TH  วันที่ 30/10/55
ส่งคุณ นพดล (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EJ400356402TH  วันที่ 01/11/55
ส่งคุณ จารุวัฒ (พานทอง) EMS = EJ400202984TH  วันที่ 26/11/55
ส่งคุณ วิชัย (พระโขนง) EMS = EJ400210795TH  วันที่ 01/12/55
ส่งคุณ วิริยะพล (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EJ400261262TH  วันที่ 28/12/55
ส่งคุณ Saithan (สารภี) EMS = EJ400287888TH  วันที่ 15/01/56
ส่งคุณ อรรถพล (ศรีสัชนาลัย) EMS = EJ400298673TH  วันที่ 22/01/56
ส่งคุณ อ.ทัพไทย (ศรีสงคราม) EMS = EJ400298687TH  วันที่ 22/01/56
ส่งคุณ สมศักดิ์ (มาบตาพุด) EMS = EJ486261457TH  วันที่ 22/02/56
ส่ง ร้านมงคลวัสดุ (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EJ485610315TH  วันที่ 27/02/56
ส่งคุณ ดำรงค์ฤทธิ์ (พระสมุทรเจดีย์) EMS = EJ486267260TH  วันที่ 28/02/56
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.ทรงพล (ธนะรัชต์) EMS = EJ889331705TH  วันที่ 02/04/56
ส่งคุณ อดุลย์ (พรหมบุรี) EMS = EJ889342969TH  วันที่ 04/04/56
ส่งคุณ ยศศิริ (บางละมุง) EMS = EJ889350188TH  วันที่ 17/04/56
ส่งคุณ สอนโรตม์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EJ485597239TH  วันที่ 02/05/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ อ.เกษร (หนองไผ่) EMS = EJ889392421TH  วันที่ 07/05/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ สมชาติ (ศรีมหาโพธิ) EMS = EJ889404907TH  วันที่ 14/05/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ปิยพันธ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EJ889432390TH  วันที่ 30/05/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ษณกร (ทับปุด) EMS = EJ889439441TH  วันที่ 06/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ สิทธิพล (บางนา) EMS = EJ889456467TH  วันที่ 12/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ วิโรจน์ (ประจันตคาม) EMS = EJ889465971TH  วันที่ 19/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่ง โรงสีบุญเลิศ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EJ889471274TH  วันที่ 20/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ สราวุธ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EJ889447540TH  วันที่ 25/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ เดชา (มาบอำมฤต) EMS = EJ889447553TH  วันที่ 25/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ พรชัย (กบินทร์บุรี) EMS = EJ889529093TH  วันที่ 18/07/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ จักรวาล (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EK137697415TH  วันที่ 02/08/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ บุญช่วย (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EK262613525TH  วันที่ 13/08/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ วรศาล (ท่าบ่อ) EMS = EK262624664TH  วันที่ 20/08/56
ส่งคุณ ณัฐา (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EJ982221663TH  วันที่ 04/10/56
ส่งคุณ ธวัชชัย (ดำม่วง) EMS = EK262284339TH  วันที่ 09/10/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ คณาวุฒิ (ธาตุพนม) EMS = EK419411471TH  วันที่ 30/10/56
ส่งคุณ พนมพร (ป่าตอง) EMS = EK637913585TH  วันที่ 04/11/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ อดุลย์ (พรหมบุรี) EMS = EK637921366TH วันที่ 11/11/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ อภิชาต (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EK637044978TH  วันที่ 13/11/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ -สงวนชื่อ- (บ้านดู่) EMS = EK637802616TH  วันที่ 09/12/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่ง ร้านฟัสเน็ตแอนด์เซอร์วิส (โคกโพธิ์) EMS = EK637654515TH  วันที่ 02/01/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ วรวิช (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EK489152204TH  วันที่ 12/03/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ พรชัย (กบินทร์บุรี) EMS = EK490177455TH  วันที่ 26/03/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ศิวพัฒน์ (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EK489171115TH  วันที่ 27/03/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ชัช (พุทธมณฑล) EMS = EL051019244TH  วันที่ 30/04/57
ส่งคุณ ชยพล (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EL088280311TH  วันที่ 18/08/57
ส่งคุณ รัฐ (เดชอุดม) EMS = EL313773801TH  วันที่ 20/09/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งร้าน คิวว๊อช (หนองไผ่) EMS = EN700536478TH  วันที่ 10/10/57
ส่งคุณ ชาญวิทย์ (เขาสวนกวาง) EMS = EL553259555TH  วันที่ 13/10/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL635725960TH  วันที่ 19/11/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ แดง (บ้านดู่) EMS = EL635627375TH  วันที่ 24/11/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ไพบูลย์ (นนทบุรี) EMS = EN700675925TH  วันที่ 15/12/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ วัชร (ปากชม) EMS = EN700870037TH  วันที่ 13/01/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ชัยยง (บางปู) EMS = EN689500390TH  วันที่ 17/01/58
ส่งคุณ ไกรสร (พบพระ) EMS = EN689579899TH  วันที่ 06/02/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ พ.อ.อ.จรัณพงศ์ (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EN689598717TH  วันที่ 13/02/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EN815255454TH  วันที่ 19/02/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EN815514573TH  วันที่ 27/02/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ สัณฑนพ (เบตง) EMS = EN815268546TH  วันที่ 02/03/58
ส่งคุณ ปรเมษฐ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EN815424039TH  วันที่ 23/03/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ณัฐา (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EN815369289TH  วันที่ 26/03/58
ส่งคุณ ภานุมาส (สมุทรสาคร) EMS = EL817404765TH  วันที่ 20/04/58 (FT-2908)
ส่งคุณ เส็ง (หลักสี่) EMS = EN116317805TH  วันที่ 29/04/58 (FT-2908)
ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ท.คำนึง (นครไทย) EMS = EN116320115TH  วันที่ 30/04/58
ส่งคุณ ศุภกร (รังสิต) EMS = EN116089895TH  วันที่ 06/05/58 (FT-2908)
ส่งคุณ ด.ต.กิตติ (บางระกำ) EMS = EN340579008TH  วันที่ 27/05/58
ส่งคุณ อภิวิชญ์ (กันทรลักษ์) EMS = EN459647135TH  วันที่ 17/06/58 (FT-2908)
ส่งคุณ พรหมพิริยะ (กระบี่) EMS = EN527783614TH  วันที่ 27/06/58 (FT-2908)
ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EN506006084TH  วันที่ 14/07/58 (FT-2908)
ส่งคุณ ชัชวาลย์ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EN507575904TH  วันที่ 24/07/58 (FT-2908)
ส่งคุณ ทัศน์พล (สวนผึ้ง) EMS = EN507575918TH  วันที่ 24/07/58 (FT-2908)
ส่งคุณ พโยธร (ชัยภูมิ) EMS = EN459803357TH  วันที่ 28/07/58
ส่งคุณ ศุกรี (ร้องกวาง) EMS = ED868545405TH  วันที่ 30/09/58 (FT-2908)
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.วัฒนา (นครศรีธรรมราช) EMS = EN605667680TH  วันที่ 07/10/58
ส่งคุณ สมบูรณ์ (หล่มสัก) EMS = EH400513519TH  วันที่ 04/11/58 (FT-2908 ศูนย์)
ส่งคุณ วิทย์ (บ้านโคก) EMS = EP213024434TH  วันที่ 07/01/59
ส่งคุณ กฤษณพงษ์ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EP200464415TH  วันที่ 19/03/59 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ประกาสิทธิ์ (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EP868376508TH  วันที่ 10/05/59 (FT-2908 ศูนย์)
ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040498460TH  วันที่ 01/06/59 (FT-2908 ศูนย์)
ส่งคุณ องอาจ (สันกำแพง) EMS = EQ360949440TH  วันที่ 02/09/59
ส่ง โรงสีบุญเลิศ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = ET407099500TH  วันที่ 09/08/60 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ พีรพัสส์ (สมุทรสงคราม) EMS = EU517518464TH  วันที่ 19/03/61 



*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ษณกร (ทับปุด) EMS = EJ889439441TH  วันที่ 06/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สิทธิพล (บางนา) EMS = EJ889456467TH  วันที่ 12/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิโรจน์ (ประจันตคาม) EMS = EJ889465971TH  วันที่ 19/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่ง โรงสีบุญเลิศ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EJ889471274TH  วันที่ 20/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สราวุธ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EJ889447540TH  วันที่ 25/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ เดชา (มาบอำมฤต) EMS = EJ889447553TH  วันที่ 25/06/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรชัย (กบินทร์บุรี) EMS = EJ889529093TH  วันที่ 18/07/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จักรวาล (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EK137697415TH  วันที่ 02/08/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บุญช่วย (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EK262613525TH  วันที่ 13/08/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วรศาล (ท่าบ่อ) EMS = EK262624664TH  วันที่ 20/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐา (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EJ982221663TH  วันที่ 04/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธวัชชัย (ดำม่วง) EMS = EK262284339TH  วันที่ 09/10/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ คณาวุฒิ (ธาตุพนม) EMS = EK419411471TH  วันที่ 30/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พนมพร (ป่าตอง) EMS = EK637913585TH  วันที่ 04/11/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อดุลย์ (พรหมบุรี) EMS = EK637921366TH วันที่ 11/11/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิชาต (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EK637044978TH  วันที่ 13/11/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ -สงวนชื่อ- (บ้านดู่) EMS = EK637802616TH  วันที่ 09/12/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่ง ร้านฟัสเน็ตแอนด์เซอร์วิส (โคกโพธิ์) EMS = EK637654515TH  วันที่ 02/01/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วรวิช (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EK489152204TH  วันที่ 12/03/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศิวพัฒน์ (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EK489171115TH  วันที่ 27/03/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัช (พุทธมณฑล) EMS = EL051019244TH  วันที่ 30/04/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชยพล (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EL088280311TH  วันที่ 18/08/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ รัฐ (เดชอุดม) EMS = EL313773801TH  วันที่ 20/09/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งร้าน คิวว๊อช (หนองไผ่) EMS = EN700536478TH  วันที่ 10/10/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชาญวิทย์ (เขาสวนกวาง) EMS = EL553259555TH  วันที่ 13/10/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL635725960TH  วันที่ 19/11/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ แดง (บ้านดู่) EMS = EL635627375TH  วันที่ 24/11/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ไพบูลย์ (นนทบุรี) EMS = EN700675925TH  วันที่ 15/12/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วัชร (ปากชม) EMS = EN700870037TH  วันที่ 13/01/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัยยง (บางปู) EMS = EN689500390TH  วันที่ 17/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ไกรสร (พบพระ) EMS = EN689579899TH  วันที่ 06/02/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พ.อ.อ.จรัณพงศ์ (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EN689598717TH  วันที่ 13/02/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EN815255454TH  วันที่ 19/02/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EN815514573TH  วันที่ 27/02/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สัณฑนพ (เบตง) EMS = EN815268546TH  วันที่ 02/03/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปรเมษฐ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EN815424039TH  วันที่ 23/03/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐา (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EN815369289TH  วันที่ 26/03/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภานุมาส (สมุทรสาคร) EMS = EL817404765TH  วันที่ 20/04/58 (FT-2908)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เส็ง (หลักสี่) EMS = EN116317805TH  วันที่ 29/04/58 (FT-2908)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ท.คำนึง (นครไทย) EMS = EN116320115TH  วันที่ 30/04/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภกร (รังสิต) EMS = EN116089895TH  วันที่ 06/05/58 (FT-2908)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ด.ต.กิตติ (บางระกำ) EMS = EN340579008TH  วันที่ 27/05/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิวิชญ์ (กันทรลักษ์) EMS = EN459647135TH  วันที่ 17/06/58 (FT-2908)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรหมพิริยะ (กระบี่) EMS = EN527783614TH  วันที่ 27/06/58 (FT-2908)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EN506006084TH  วันที่ 14/07/58 (FT-2908)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัชวาลย์ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EN507575904TH  วันที่ 24/07/58 (FT-2908)
ส่งคุณ ทัศน์พล (สวนผึ้ง) EMS = EN507575918TH  วันที่ 24/07/58 (FT-2908)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พโยธร (ชัยภูมิ) EMS = EN459803357TH  วันที่ 28/07/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุกรี (ร้องกวาง) EMS = ED868545405TH  วันที่ 30/09/58 (FT-2908)

----------


## akenarong999

น่าสนใจมากเลยครับ เดี๋ยวไว้จะติดต่อไป

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.วัฒนา (นครศรีธรรมราช) EMS = EN605667680TH  วันที่ 07/10/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมบูรณ์ (หล่มสัก) EMS = EH400513519TH  วันที่ 04/11/58 (FT-2908 ศูนย์)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิทย์ (บ้านโคก) EMS = EP213024434TH  วันที่ 07/01/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประกาสิทธิ์ (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EP868376508TH  วันที่ 10/05/59 (FT-2908 ศูนย์)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040498460TH  วันที่ 01/06/59 (FT-2908 ศูนย์)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ องอาจ (สันกำแพง) EMS = EQ360949440TH  วันที่ 02/09/59

----------


## Import

ส่ง โรงสีบุญเลิศ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = ET407099500TH  วันที่ 09/08/60 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พีรพัสส์ (สมุทรสงคราม) EMS = EU517518464TH  วันที่ 19/03/61

----------

